# Tool zur Datenbank-Planung gesucht



## Radhad (24. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein schönes Tool, in dem ich Datenbanken komfortabel planen kann. Schön wäre, wenn es das Datenmodell beherrscht, optional auch das ER Modell (vielleicht sogar, wo man die Ansicht switchen kann?). Es wäre gut, wenn es kostenlos ist (oder zumindest wenig kostet). Derzeit mache ich so etwas per Hand oder in Access (was ich aber eher vermeide). Ziel ist es, ein gutes Tool zu haben, wo ich mich auch leicht mit anderen austauschen kann, da Access für mich a) zu wenig komfort hat und b) nicht jeder Access hat.

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Gumbo (24. November 2006)

Spontan fallen mir DBDesigner und Navicat ein. Letzteres gibt es neben Windows XP und Linux auch für Mac OS X.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. November 2006)

Hallo!

Der MySQL Workbench http://www.mysql.com/products/tools/workbench/ ist auch nicht schlecht 

Gruß Tom


----------

